# Fisher trumpets



## TTP GC (Aug 15, 2021)

Bocote
Kingwood
Abw
All with matching wooden lip stops

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 15, 2021)

C;mon, you can't call a fisher with a trumpet, can you? I really want to see a fisher some day. Beautiful wood work though.


----------



## TTP GC (Aug 15, 2021)

Fisher series
Lucie, Emma, and Charleigh series too
Guess you don't turkey hunt


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 15, 2021)

Great looking trumpets,your wor is always fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 15, 2021)

LabsRUsII said:


> Fisher series
> Lucie, Emma, and Charleigh series too
> Guess you don't turkey hunt


Heh heh, yeah, sorry, I don't turkey hunt. But it'd be cool to be able to call in a fisher.


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 15, 2021)

LabsRUsII said:


> Bocote
> Kingwood
> Abw
> All with matching wooden lip stops
> ...


Beautiful calls!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 15, 2021)

Really like the calls, but the photography quality leaves something to be desired. Chuck


----------

